# Old Rockwell stair jig



## snowbrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for Rockwell
stair jig. I have not used it in a couple years,and can't remember how to set it up.I got it from an old German carpenter that I worked with,but he is no longer
with us.
Thanks, Snowbrow


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This may help
Using a Stair-Stringer Router Template

Cheers

Peter


----------

